

How to build a startup on ThinkVitamin - tosh
http://membership.thinkvitamin.com/library/business/

======
tosh
"We’re celebrating our 1-year birthday on Think Vitamin Membership (now up to
410 videos!) so we thought we’d try to do something nice for you all by giving
you some free content :) For the next 48 hours, you can view my Web Business
course for free."

